# Router bits for new bamboo machine



## Nodewarrior (Jul 28, 2011)

I am making a rough beveling mill that will dimension and shape bamboo strips and also hollow them prior to glue up. From the pictures I have seen of the commercially available machine, it looks like there is a 3 flute straight bit for the dimensioning and what looks like an end mill for the hollowing. I haven't been able to find a 1/2" shank, 1/2" dia 3 flute carbide bit 1 1/2" long. The hollowing tool looks like either a fine end mill or possibly a carbide rotary rasp. 
I have attempted to upload some pictures but am not sure they are there. If not, anyone can contact me directly and I'll email the URLs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/2"SH 2" Blade Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/2" SH 2-1/2" Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

======



Nodewarrior said:


> I am making a rough beveling mill that will dimension and shape bamboo strips and also hollow them prior to glue up. From the pictures I have seen of the commercially available machine, it looks like there is a 3 flute straight bit for the dimensioning and what looks like an end mill for the hollowing. I haven't been able to find a 1/2" shank, 1/2" dia 3 flute carbide bit 1 1/2" long. The hollowing tool looks like either a fine end mill or possibly a carbide rotary rasp.
> I have attempted to upload some pictures but am not sure they are there. If not, anyone can contact me directly and I'll email the URLs.


----------

